# handshake issues



## ryeguy14 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have an Optoma hd27 projector connected to my Denon receiver(HDCP compatible, 8 HDMI inputs). I have a cable box hooked up to the CBL input and it works great, sound and picture. I am having issues with my amazon fire tv stick and PS4 only putting sound through and no picture. I have tried the PS4 in all hdmi inputs with same result. The amazon fire stick I have tried in the media player input and HDCP input with same result, only sound. I previously had an apple tv connected to the media player input and it worked fine. I have tried multiple HDMI cords with the PS4, all of which work with an HDTV. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

THanks


----------



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

If it's not the cables, or HDCP then i'm not sure. Maybe an edid problem, worst case you can try this device https://bzbexpress.com/KD-HDFIX22/H...ID-with-Audio-De-Embedder-by-Key-Digital.html


----------

